# Marathon "oversized" crank information please



## DJF (Sep 16, 2018)

Could anyone out there that has information on the oversized Marathon crank please post it?
Year first produced?
Types?
What frames it was able to mount in?
Pictures, ads or any documentation?
Examples?

Thank you


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## shoe3 (Sep 30, 2018)

As always Hoofhearted delivers the goods on history!


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 30, 2018)

Dave the wave.....also


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 30, 2018)

Had @dave the wave never sent me that info ...
we might all be lacking in knowledge on this machine.

Many thanks to Dave @dave the wave .

..... patric


In addition ... the Marathon drive chainring sports 80 teeth.
The rear cog has 30.


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 30, 2018)

Would love to tour the neighborhood with that bit..in big ring under me What a ride to behold! Just cruise it 
Friends and Romans!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 30, 2018)

A friend of mine is looking for a similarly sized Chater Lea equivalent! He fancies cruising about on a '20s English machine with such gearing.
What a sight to behold indeed @shoe3!


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 30, 2018)

*Many of us believe the Big Ring supplies nothing more
than shock value to the eye.*

*But there is more.  The use of oversize rings and matching
cogs actually will incur LESS wear and tear on the teeth .. 
than will a smaller ring and cog set-up of the same ratio.*

*Marathon ring and cog tooth count 80 and 30.*

*Other ring and cog tooth counts ... 40 and 15 (maybe 14 or 16).*

*Let's reduce again ..... 20 and 7 or 8.*

*Could be I am wrong.*

*..... patric*


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 30, 2018)

Another friend describes his walking speed as 53/14. He's a former track champion.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 30, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Many of us believe the Big Ring supplies nothing more
> than shock value to the eye.*
> 
> *But there is more.  The use of oversize rings and matching
> ...



My friends reasoning exactly for his Chater Lea quest, less wear and tear, and therefore, in his opinion, greater efficiency.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 30, 2018)

Less wear: the design trade-off, (besides the sprockets), may be a longer chain (more piece-parts).

The title refers to oversize cranks and it looks like the Marathon chain rings may interface with fairly common cranks, or were the cranks oversize too (?).
We are familiar with long cranks (e.g., 180mm and 7"), but I have also seen old cranks with oversize threads, (requiring cones, nuts, washers, with oversize threads).


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 30, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Less wear: the design trade-off, (besides the sprockets), may be a longer chain (more piece-parts).
> 
> The title refers to oversize cranks and it looks like the Marathon chain rings may interface with fairly common cranks, or were the cranks oversize too (?).
> We are familiar with long cranks (e.g., 180mm and 7"), but I have also seen old cranks with oversize threads, (requiring cones, nuts, washers, with oversize threads).





*The correct 80-T Marathon ring that I own is holed for
the Westfield Double-D.  Takes standard Westfield ..
double-d .. bayonet style .. non dog-leg .. adult-male 
crank, and hardware.*

*It has a light coating of toasty rust ... is slightly out of
alignment ... is not egg-shape out of alignment ... the
teeth are sharp by design .. they are not worn.  *

*Half-Inch Pitch.*

*Had it for years ... now I have other  big rings that really 
dial my peepers in to tractor-beam.  No longer have an 
interest in this relic.*


*..... patric*


----------



## DJF (Sep 30, 2018)

What other large cranks/rings are like this?


----------



## DJF (Sep 30, 2018)

What is the comparison in size between the marathon and the racycle's largest crank/ring?


----------



## DJF (Sep 12, 2019)

I am wanting to buy a Marathon crank and parts, will take information as well to bikes used on.


----------



## DJF (Jan 27, 2020)

still looking


----------



## DJF (Mar 15, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 16, 2020)

Should post you request in wanted section 
Gl


----------



## DJF (Mar 16, 2020)

I am looking for information as well as parts, I need to have years, models, and types of crank/bottom ends available to help us.


----------



## DJF (Apr 23, 2020)

Still need it


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 23, 2020)

Could it be?






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DJF (Apr 23, 2020)

yup, and sweet pics


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 23, 2020)

DJF said:


> yup, and sweet pics



The dates of that photo album are 1921-1922

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 23, 2020)

Did Montgomery Wards have an archbar then?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

